
Bidet Sales Are Soaring - vo2maxer
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-bidet-sales-increase-panic-toilet-paper-shortages-brondell-tushy-2020-3
======
viraptor
I'm glad. Maybe they'll get more popular and cheaper. Not sure about the US
availability, but getting a good one in Australia is non-trivial. And that's
before looking at more premium imported brands like Toto. I wanted one for a
long time, but they're just not affordable.

